# Built a poling platform for $50.00



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

A while back I did some web searching for homemade poling platforms. The pickings were slim. My dad and I decided to wing it and see what we could come up with. The boat the platform is on is a 1542. We had to creative because I had such a small budget for the project. Also this is kind of a project boat and didn't want to sink the 400-500 dollars into it that someone would want to charge me. Also it is a green project (environmental friendly). I wouldn't to build something like this for a big fancy bay boat, but it works well for a jon boat. It is 2.5' higher than the seats in the boat and their is just enough clearance for the motor to tilt up. It is completely removable for duck season.

For the brackets we ripped some aluminum tractor trailer load locks that we had laying around.

We found a catwalk grate for the platform. It is all aluminum, sturdy, slip resistant, and the perfect size.

We used 1-1/4 sch. 40 aluminum pipe for the legs. This was 30.00. We spent another 15.00 in stainless hardware.

Now I have to paint it.

We had to make a couple of changes in the plans, and I would have liked to extend out over the motor a little more. But it works great as a poling and casting platform, and it isn't too scary.

Here are some pics:


----------



## OOTSABryan (Feb 21, 2006)

Very cool. Have you tested out the stability in the water yet? 

I'm not sure if that surface is slippery or not when wet, but if it is, might want to cover it in some do it urself rhino lining or something to prevent slipping and falling on sharp corners and such. 

Cool deal man.


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

It is plenty stable in the shallow stuff. I will be adding a rail around the platform soon. I will also be working on getting alot of the corners smoother.

I was also thinking about bedlining the top or adding sand to the paint. We will see. 

I had it six inches higher than it is now and it would have been pretty scary up there. Cutting six inches off the height really made a big difference.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

you need to look at your motor clearance looks like if your motor kicks up. It will hit the platform.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice work. I don't know how much you've tried it yet or used a poling platform on any other boat, but I'd suggest giving it a try for a while before adding the railing. Everyone feels a little uncomfortable at first when learning to pole, but I think you'll get used to it pretty quick. This is particularly true since the platform is pretty low and your flat bottom boat should be quite stable.

I say this only because a railing will get in the way sometimes when casting near the back of the boat. It also rasies the boat height which may be a concern when getting into storage. And, depending on how you attach it, you might have annoying rattles, particularly if done in a way that you can remove the rail. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

My sissy bar on my boat is moveable.. I only put it up in high winds.. and its nice to lean up against when drifting.. nice job on the platform


----------



## shin_deep (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice. I was about to post a want ad for a used poling platform. Might give this a try. Any idea where I could buy the materials?


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

How do you get on it?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks nice, congrats!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ningapleeze said:


> How do you get on it?


Pick up one foot and put it on top followed by the other one I'd imagine...Ningapleeze!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pick up one foot and put it on top followed by the other one I'd imagine...Ningapleeze!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I don't think I could pick up my feets that high.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought ningas were very athletic ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe ninga roll on to it then stand up...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------

